# Using Sevin dust to treat lice



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello all,

Well, there where a few more gnits/knits/nits left on one of my rats, so my vet gave a final recommendation for treating them. She said to use something called Sevin Dust. Has anyone heard of using this as a treatment?

I have two issues with it. First, I have an issue with *any* form of dust around my rats, due of course to their respiratory problems.

Second, I don't know how I feel about rubbing a pesticide on my rats for lice (Which I have never seen). 

Does anyone have any experience with this? The vet assured me it was perfectly safe, but I have some trepidations and was just curious if anyone else had used it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd have the same reservations, personally.

Have you tried Revolution?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

No I've tried nothing beyond what the vet injected them with (They have each had two injections).

This is my first round with this vet (I've gone once a week for the "lice" thing), but I'm really starting to lose faith and am considering searching for a different vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would definitely look for another vet, sounds like they are injecting ivermectin. Which doesn't seem to work at all and can cost a lot.

I would get a hold of Ivermectin oral paste (lots of work, cleaning scrubbing and dosing once a week for 3 weeks) or my fav Revolution (http://www.canadavet.com/Revolution.cfm)

One drop and you are done.


----------

